# Modern Arnis Book Advice



## dungeonworks (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey all,

I am looking for some good reading on Modern Arnis...mainly on it's roots and Prof. Presas.  Any suggestions for titles those of Arnis experience could suggest?  I have found this one "Modern Arnis: The Filipino Art of Stick Fighting" by Prof. Presas that I am about to purchase.  Are there any others, or even a good biography on Prof. Presas?

Thanks in advance
Gary


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 29, 2007)

I got some good advice here.


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 29, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I got some good advice here.



Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2007)

See also these two threads:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12957
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56302

In particular, note that there are also many DVDs out there!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan Anderson's book's are the best.  I would recommend research in that direction.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Dan Anderson's book's are the best. I would recommend research in that direction.


 
I would second this.

1) The Green/Yellow book by GM Remy (Ohara publishing?) is a good book

2) The Pink book by GM Remy is also a pretty good book

3) The practical art of Eskrima by GM Remy this is a book GM Remy published in the Philippines (well maybe it was published by his family after he left the Philippines) but GM Remy and his older students are featured in the pictures of the book.

But for Technical instruction with lots of pictures to learn about techniques and concepts hands down I believe dan's Anderson's books are the best out there.  The are written in a very clear and concise manner well worth the read.

For historical reading then there are also these offerings
1) 50 years of Modern Arnis by the DAV www.modern-arnis.de excellent magazine the features different articles from different masters and instructors on GM Remy and on Modern Arnis as a whole.

2) Warrior Arts of the Philippines by Reynaldo S. Galang  This book features technical over view of different martial arts of the Philippines with Modern Arnis being one.  So it has some brief histroy on GM Remy and then some interviews from other instructors in Modern Arnis and then pictures of techniques.

3) And there are several different martial art magazine articles on GM Remy and Modern Arnis. From the 70's, 80's and 90's

Mark


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 30, 2007)

GREAT!  Thanks for the advice everyone.  It is apreciated.

Gary


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 30, 2007)

dungeonworks said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am looking for some good reading on Modern Arnis...mainly on it's roots and Prof. Presas. Any suggestions for titles those of Arnis experience could suggest? I have found this one "Modern Arnis: The Filipino Art of Stick Fighting" by Prof. Presas that I am about to purchase. Are there any others, or even a good biography on Prof. Presas?
> 
> ...




Gary,

I have most of the books mentioned in this thread. 

I know Hartman has the  Modern Arnis: Phillippine Martial Art &#8220;Stick Fighting&#8221; which is in my opinion a good book. 

At one time I know that Tim Hartman also had copies of the The Practical Art of Escrima as well. 

As to Dan's Books, I have some, I know I need to pick up one more at least.  He offers them form his site, both hard copies and electronic.   http://www.danandersonkarate.com/

Good Luck


----------



## Dieter (Dec 31, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Gary,
> As to Dan's Books, I have some, I know I need to pick up one more at least.  He offers them form his site, both hard copies and electronic.   http://www.danandersonkarate.com/
> 
> Good Luck



Hi,

Also the 50 years of Modern Arnis can be ordered in the US via Dans Website:

http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/arnis_mag1.html

Regards 


Dieter


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Gary,
> 
> I have most of the books mentioned in this thread.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice and source Rich.  I'm looking very forward to seeing your club next week...even if my work schedule change has me a bit tired and groggy at the moment! :lfao:


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone for the suggestions.  I sincerely appreciate them.


----------

